# Lights



## 112570 (May 24, 2008)

Can anybody help me?

I have a Swift Lifestyle RS590 (2005), the external front overhead cab lights are not working, plus the overhead cab bedroom light and the downlight just behind the drivers seat

All the bulbs have been changed but still no difference, I looked in the Owners Manual for the fuse arrangement and found the layout is totally different to the one in my wardrobe (the book shows 8 fuses, mine only has 6)

Am now totally confused, can anybody point me in the right direction please?

Nick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Nick - The handbooks are generic so this is whay you may be confused.

As we are on annual shutdown (and have limited technical / electrical advise) I am not 100% sure on the answer and I dont want to send you off down the wrong road!

Have you tried your dealer? You may be able to speak to there electrician for some advise, failing that please ring our customer care line on 01482 875740 when we are back week commencing 18th August.

Thanks, Lynsey


----------

